# Meal plan (FINALLY)



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello.

Im currently on a 3 day split.

Monday - Back - arms / 20-30mins cardio

Wednesday - Shoulders /legs 20-30 mins cardio

Friday - Chest - arms 20-30 mins cardio

Ive been training for 2years now but my diet has been poor.

Ive taken a diet and correct it so it will work better for me.

Here goes:

Breakfast 1 - 7.00am

Beans .....

Egg on Toast

Protein Shake

Midmorning Snack - 10.00am

6 whole-wheat crackers

1 banana

Lunch - 1.00pm

4 slices whole-wheat

bread

4 pieces of ham with low fat butter

Apple/orange/grapes

Diner - 7.30 - 8 pm

150g turkey breast

1 large sweet potato

1 cup broccoli

Pre workout - 6

Creatine

Banana

Post workout - 6pm

1 1/2 scoop whey protein

Bedtime Snack 10pm (when ever you go to bed!)

2 cups oatmeal

Fruit

What do you think?

I want to eat around 2000-2500 calories a day (cutting)

~Thanks for viewing


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Between 7am and 8pm you don't have any protein, how about throwing a shake in at lunch time of as your morning/afternoon breaks!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

also try organic peanut butter on toast just before bedtime

helps with testorsterone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am confused is this something you have put together or copied it off the net as you left a link to another site plus the code says Google ad section?? as you give the impression you have written this yourself??



Mattious said:


> Hello.
> 
> Im currently on a 3 day split.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry bud, its from another health forum im on


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

dj2000uk said:


> Between 7am and 8pm you don't have any protein, how about throwing a shake in at lunch time of as your morning/afternoon breaks!


 I dont really want to be taking 3shakes a day.

As stands ile do one at breakfast and one after my workout  Soon to be creatine before workout too.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

*hi m8 first off you wanna be having 6-8 meals a day, spacing between 2-3hours apart depending on if u are having 6 or 8. id forget ya cals iv never counted them stick with ya protine,carbs,fats, u wanna be getting atleast **30 g protine **in every meal work ya carbs out to the tee.... per day altinating carbs by between **500-**100g** per day, carbs are the main thing your protine should be ruffly the same each day fats if your eating rite u shouldent need to worry about that too pshakes are great things meal replacments even better try for ya first meal having **10 **egg whites **1-2 **yorks or none, dry whole meal bread between 2-10 slices your looking for nat bread with about **20g **of carbs per slice or can suppliment with carb drink work it out do ya cardio as soon as u wake recomend buying a exbike **40mins **n that have ya meal **20mins** cardio before workout **20mins **after and **30-40 **before bed depending on how many carbs u have had that day if u find it hard not to eat s**t make it easy on ya self eat basic **fish,tuna,salmon,chicken,turkey,prawns,sweet patato,boiled patato,kidney beans etc **and fruit apples are my fav i used to much hundreds of the suckers as u burn ruffly more cals eating them then they have in them,find out exact what is in each bit of food u eat weigh every thing so u know exactly whats going in rite it down daily or plan it out weekly say **mon/500g carbs**. **tue/250g carbs.* *wed/350g carbs**, **thur/300g carbs.* *fri/450g carbs**. **sat/ 200g carbs* *sun/ have it off eat at the same times but eat normal a few cheat meals early on will help u and u will prob drop more weight by shocking ya body** later on in ya diet u can reduce carbs by as low as **80g** some days but u will be very weak at this stage and loosing ya cheat days but very late in the game, u will find that if u like food then having the cheat days will make your week come in alot faster and will be well worth the last 6 hard core ones, other than that train hard i train abody part per day as that works for me and i recover vquickly the only day i would have off would be the sun and ya abs if your over weight i wouldent do crunches etc id stick with doing ya sides with dumbells, twists, and a pwer tower, once your lighter stick the crunces in as long as u diet and train rite in the end u will see your abs anyways as we all start off with the same trainging then only gives them more size and a thicker mid section. your cardio should be dun when u wake up before your first meal this will burn any unwanted fat carbs etc left from night before, 20 mins warm up cardio befre and after work ut and 30 mins befre bed. keep the majority of your carbs for your first 3 meals pre traning after try t stick 40g ish carbs with pshake and ya last just count the carbs from the shake itself, as i say change your diet daily and as u progress u will learn what needs tweeked to keep u loosing the bf if your gonna take anything with it id suggest maby a bit of whinnie/or stromba pill form and some t3s but leave this untill your a few stone down it will help u maintain your strenth and has very little side affects if any, just watch the use of t3s dont go mad or u could do serious damage if abused, oh and coffie is great for before a work out take 3-4 spoonfulls black drink before or like i do while i train and u will feel full of energy it will have u pumped sweating and its a good diaretic too and remember to always have between 2-3liters of water per day it sounds strange but once u get in the routine and u start seeing the diffrence on the scales and tape measure u will stick to it also dont relie to much on scales if u only s**t a pound or two one week dont worry as your real gole is body fat so jude with a pare of pinches fr measuring bf or just go by your measurments and look.. also a few omega 3 tabs will also help with the good fats there are other things u can get glutimines gud and niacin helps to burn fat and gives u the viens we all want but can cause flushing but u get used to it. u need. hope some f me shpeel helps*


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

*u could use suming like this# very high carb day!!!!!*

*meal one./**7am.10 egg whites, 1 full egg ,**brown bread x5 **=40g protine.** 5g fat. 100g carbs, round abouts.*

*meal two./**.**10am. 1 tin of tuna, **brown bread x5,*

*=40g protine. fat 2g. 100g carbs ish*

*meal three./**13:00 chicken brest, 500g skinless patato, veg *

*=48g protine, 100g carbs, 3g fat.*

*meal 4./**16:00. chicken brest, 500g skinless patato,veg*

*=48g protine, fat 3g, 100g carbs.*

*meal 5./**19.00 meal replacment, 50g carb drink*

*protine 40g fat 2g carbs 80g.*

*training*

*meal 6,/**22.00 pshake only*

*protine 40g fat 2g carbs 30g.*

*this is very basic and very high carbs day u would change every day so this is 500g carbs next day u would change soming like to 250g carbs and so on, to reduce fat later on can change chicken for leaner meat turky, tuna, salmon,cod more egg whites etc u could do the diet completly on tuna i did once but u will neva like tuna ever again lol this will be probely more than u have ever had s while loosing the bf u will prob put a lot of quality size and strenth on too. u can add mre replace ments or what ever suits u but i think its always best to stick to the basics less chance of repeat offending lol oh and take every sunday off same times but eat what u feel like but less towards the night.*


----------

